# I'm not a fan of the GoLauncher CM7 Roms that I've seen are there any different ones?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been trying a numerous amount of roms lately and I've noticed a lot of them include GoLauncher which kinda ruins the experience for me, are there any out there for Gingerbread 2.3.4 or so that don't include GoLauncher but are still cool?

Please post links. I'm interested.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

well, you can always use a launcher of your choosing. if you're referencing thundershed, i replaced golauncher with ADW EX... SFK's vanilla CM7 is a great and stable rom. battery life on the rom is unbelievable. it includes the CM modified version of ADW launcher, as the official CM7 does. definitely worth a try. there are two builds in the OP of the thread, the version i'm describing is the vanilla/plain version, second link down from the top in the thread's OP.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/29146-SfK's-CM7-Build


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I've been trying a numerous amount of roms lately and I've noticed a lot of them include GoLauncher which kinda ruins the experience for me, are there any out there for Gingerbread 2.3.4 or so that don't include GoLauncher but are still cool?
> 
> Please post links. I'm interested.


You can download new launchers in the market instead of changing roms.When you download a new launcher and its done installing double tap home button and you should see the new one. Its easy to change them. Holo launcher is pretty good.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> You can download new launchers in the market instead of changing roms.When you download a new launcher and its done installing double tap home button and you should see the new one. Its easy to change them. Holo launcher is pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


I'm somewhat against launchers due to the processing power they take up, thats why I usually go with something that's already made into the system not really a fan of the launchers.


----------



## Crocadile (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm using Apex Launcher and I love it. Far smoother and feature rich than Trebutchet in my opinion.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Crocadile said:


> I'm using Apex Launcher and I love it. Far smoother and feature rich than Trebutchet in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


Im looking for something like a regular CM mod - no launchers... unless thats what CM is..


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Im looking for something like a regular CM mod - no launchers... unless thats what CM is..


the official CM7 uses a version of ADW launcher that team CM modified. the modified CM launcher is part of SFK CM7 vanilla, a build true to the official CM7 besides the boot animation (it's the one from CM9) and a few other tweaks.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Crocadile said:


> I'm using Apex Launcher and I love it. Far smoother and feature rich than Trebutchet in my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


those launchers are both for ICS... while we do now have a functional ICS rom, the OP was curious about CM7, which is gingerbread.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Im looking for something like a regular CM mod - no launchers... unless thats what CM is..


CM mod requires a launcher. It isn't nothing like htc sense. I'm not a sense fan. So I use it all the time.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> the official CM7 uses a version of ADW launcher that team CM modified. the modified CM launcher is part of SFK CM7 vanilla, a build true to the official CM7 besides the boot animation (it's the one from CM9) and a few other tweaks.


hmm... cant say im not disappointed to hear that they use launchers... are there any Sense updates I can grab for the TB?


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> CM mod requires a launcher. It isn't nothing like htc sense. I'm not a sense fan. So I use it all the time.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Are there any Sense mods I can grab? like update versions of Sense that I can install on my stock Root?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Are there any Sense mods I can grab? like update versions of Sense that I can install on my stock Root?


 http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26604-accense-rom-v12-sense-21-7012012/ This rom is probably one of the most latest updated stock sense roms. Runs pretty good and there are mods you can add on that are compatible
. Great battery life too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...nse-21-7012012/ This rom is probably one of the most latest updated stock sense roms. Runs pretty good and there are mods you can add on that are compatible
> . Great battery life too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Was reading through it, I'm a bit surprised, some of it was great and some of it sounds like there were quite a few force closing issues. maybe I'll see what I can find around more. I kinda want to optimize my own Rom's battery life - but don't know the safety of underclocking.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Was reading through it, I'm a bit surprised, some of it was great and some of it sounds like there were quite a few force closing issues. maybe I'll see what I can find around more. I kinda want to optimize my own Rom's battery life - but don't know the safety of underclocking.


There's no fc 's in that rom. I've ran it before. Its basically just a stock 2.11.605.19 based rom. No different than the latest non-rooted version of the bolt, but with no bloatware and volume wake rocker added on. And a few other tweaks.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Was reading through it, I'm a bit surprised, some of it was great and some of it sounds like there were quite a few force closing issues. maybe I'll see what I can find around more. I kinda want to optimize my own Rom's battery life - but don't know the safety of underclocking.


I wouldn't run underclocked. Try undervolting. The launchers for cm won't take up anymore processes than the stock adw launcher that comes with it. I have used them all from open home to mxhome to qq launcher. The best two IMO are adw launcher ex (paid) and go launcher ex. They win hands down. The key to getting them to run their best is to disable landscape rotation on the homescreen. It doubles the amount of ram they use because it has to keep the landscape look in memory in case it is used.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> There's no fc 's in that rom. I've ran it before. Its basically just a stock 2.11.605.19 based rom. No different than the latest non-rooted version of the bolt, but with no bloatware and volume wake rocker added on. And a few other tweaks.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Send me a link? Im on wifi on my phone at the moment, ill download and flash tomorrow.


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Liarsenic said:


> I wouldn't run underclocked. Try undervolting. The launchers for cm won't take up anymore processes than the stock adw launcher that comes with it. I have used them all from open home to mxhome to qq launcher. The best two IMO are adw launcher ex (paid) and go launcher ex. They win hands down. The key to getting them to run their best is to disable landscape rotation on the homescreen. It doubles the amount of ram they use because it has to keep the landscape look in memory in case it is used.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Are home launchers home replacement apps? As in, does the replaced home app that comes stock stop running and this one runs instead?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26604-accense-rom-v12-sense-21-7012012/ This rom is probably one of the most latest updated stock sense roms. Runs pretty good and there are mods you can add on that are compatible
> . Great battery life too.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


The link is on the first page in the link I provided above. You can download it there. Its "Accense v1.2"

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Are home launchers home replacement apps? As in, does the replaced home app that comes stock stop running and this one runs instead?


They are apps but they just take over as the launcher after you install it. The original shuts off completely so there isn't any extra resources need to run the new one.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

all roms use a launcher,even sense roms (rosie) you can download different launchers from play store if you dont like the one that came stock. you can even make it a system app and completly delte the launcher that comes with any rom.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

^ the truth. you can use titanuum backup to delete the system launcher while you're running as long as you've downloaded an alternate launcher. TiBu can also change a user app into a system app (the point of doing that would be to gain system priority for your launcher). alternately, you can just modify the rom .zip to include your choice of launcher in the /system/app folder. i prefer ADW EX or FTL (paid) myself, but everyone has their own opinion about which launcher is best.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I've been trying a numerous amount of roms lately and I've noticed a lot of them include GoLauncher which kinda ruins the experience for me, are there any out there for Gingerbread 2.3.4 or so that don't include GoLauncher but are still cool?
> 
> Please post links. I'm interested.


Go Launcher is just a knockoff of ADW's paid launcher, fwiw. Kind of like Go SMS is a knockoff of Handcent. Darn Chinese


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Go Launcher is just a knockoff of ADW's paid launcher, fwiw. Kind of like Go SMS is a knockoff of Handcent.


Isn't adw based off of launcher pro?

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Liarsenic said:


> Isn't adw based off of launcher pro?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


They both came out about the same time I believe and both are based off the stock Android launcher pre ICS. Sort of like how Apex and Nova are both based on the ICS launcher.


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> They both came out about the same time I believe and both are based off the stock Android launcher pre ICS. Sort of like how Apex and Nova are both based on the ICS launcher.


Yea I used launcher pro for a long time on the Eris. That was until adw became the big dog and then go launcher. Adw launcher ex is the smoothest by far but go launcher has more features.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Think they was based off of the original Motorola Droid.

yeah that's right ICS with working data on a thunderbolt.


----------

